# Sun dried tomatos, where are they in market?



## giggler (Feb 16, 2017)

Where do i find these in the market? I've been wanting to try these for years. 

Are they in the dried fruit ilse like raisens?

I think I saw some in a small jar next to the olives, but thay were like in oil.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 16, 2017)

Not all supermarkets carry sun dried tomatoes.  One of the stores I shop at has them in the produce department.  They used to have them in bulk, but changed over to selling them in plastic containers.  They'll last longer if you keep them in the fridge.

Oil packed sun dried tomatoes are usually found near olives, etc.   You can always soak dried tomatoes in olive oil for an hour or so if the recipe calls for oil packed.


----------



## blissful (Feb 16, 2017)

I've dried tomato slices or tomato halves in a dehydrator. If I dry them to crisp they get too dark for my tastes. I kept them in zip lock bags in the freezer, dried until they are like raisins, chewable. They have a burst of summer tomato flavor in them and work like 'sun dried'. My most common usage of them is to fill a blender half full with dried tomatoes, fill it with water, blend, and use that for sauce. Delish!


----------



## chessplayer (Feb 16, 2017)

giggler said:


> Where do i find these in the market? I've been wanting to try these for years.
> 
> Are they in the dried fruit ilse like raisens?
> 
> ...


 
My local Publix has them by the fresh tomatoes in proximity to the shallots and garlic.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2017)

This method should work in any supermarket.  Walk up to a manager and say, "Where are the sundries tomatoes?".


----------



## blissful (Feb 16, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> This method should work in any supermarket.  Walk up to a manager and say, "Where are the sundries tomatoes?".


Well, in the south you say, "where are the sundried tomatoes, y'all?"
In Minnesota: "oofda, where are the sundried tomatoes?"
In Australia: "mate, where are the sundried tomatoes?"
In Boston: "any sundried tomatoes and a cooaafee in here?"
In Canada: "where are the sundried tomatoes, eh?"


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm from Boston and we don't talk like that.


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I'm from Boston and we don't talk like that.



Same here Andy. And I can't figure out what that second item we supposedly order is? Please clue me in. 

If a person wants to get the Boston accent down it is very easy. No "R at the end of any word. Labor = Labah If the R is in the beginning or close to it, you would pronounce order as ahdah. We just don't like the letter R. 

Yes. I did notice the winking line at the bottom.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

I make my own SDT from the cherry toms I grow.  I use my dehydrator, so I guess technically they're not "sun dried."  Cut them in half.  They turn out nice and sweet.

You could probably do the same with fresh cherry toms from the store if you can't find them already dried.  Any tom, really.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 16, 2017)

Addie said:


> Same here Andy. And I can't figure out what that second item we supposedly order is? Please clue me in.
> 
> If a person wants to get the Boston accent down it is very easy. No "R at the end of any word. Labor = Labah If the R is in the beginning or close to it, you would pronounce order as ahdah. We just don't like the letter R.
> 
> Yes. I did notice the winking line at the bottom.


And don't forget to add the R where it doesn't belong, e.g. drawring instead of drawing, idear instead of idea.  As JFK used to say, Cuber.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 16, 2017)

Coffee, Addie. 

The very few times we've bought sun-dried tomatoes we haven't been happy with them, so we started making our own oven dried/roasted tomatoes.  Got the original recipe from a Disney World chef.  It's just 1/4 inch sliced ripe roma or similar type tomato tossed with some grated real parm cheese, S and P, dried basil, and enough olive oil to coat.  You then put them in a single layer on racks in foil-lined cookie sheet pans and put in your oven as low as it will go.  Ours is 170 now, previous one was 200.  Check after the first couple of hours, then every hour until they start to get leathery looking.  It should take beween 4-6 hours depending on temp and how juicy your tomatos are.  There still should be some moisture in them, but they'll look kind of leathery.  Don't over dry them, they don't taste so good if you let them get too dry.  We let them cool, divide up in bags and freeze.  You have to freeze or refridgerate if you are going to use soon.  They will mold and spoil if you leave at room temp.  

We use them in pasta dishes and to make pesto and other sauces.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2017)

Addie said:


> Same here Andy. And I can't figure out what that second item we supposedly order is? Please clue me in.



Your favorite beverage - coo-AW-fee


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2017)

Neither do we talk like that here in Minnesota.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2017)

If you're prone to watching movies set in Boston, you don't hear real Boston accents.  You hear an exaggerated version of Hollywood's idea of what we sound like.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2017)

blissful said:


> In Boston: "any sundried tomatoes and a cooaafee in here?"


 

Nope.  That's not how it sounds here.  Maybe in New York or North Shore Chicago, but not here.

It's CAW-FEE  or CAH-FEE.  From Dunks.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2017)

Casey has the accent down.  He sounds like my naybahs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSvNhxKJJyU


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2017)

Casey's a Boston boy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Neither do we talk like that here in Minnesota.




The movie Fargo did a pretty passable Minnesota/North Dakota accent.

The only person I've heard use "ufda" is one of my ND buddies.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> The movie Fargo did a pretty passable Minnesota/North Dakota accent.
> 
> The only person I've heard use "ufda" is one of my ND buddies.



yEAH, IT DID. aS FAR AS uFDA, THAT MIGHT BE nd THING. wE ARE MORE OF yAYA, YOU bETTCHA


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> yEAH, IT DID. aS FAR AS uFDA, THAT MIGHT BE nd THING. wE ARE MORE OF yAYA, YOU bETTCHA




I think "ufda" is a Scandinavian expression.  Lots of NoDaks are of Norweigan origin.

I'm bilingual.  Can speak Canadian and NoDak.  Depending where I am, I can revert to the local accent.

We derailed another thread, didn't we?  Sorry, Giggler.  I keep my dehydrated cherry toms in the freezer.  They're so sweet and delicious.  As blissfull mentioned, don't dehydrate until crispy, just until pliable.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Addie said:


> Same here Andy. And I can't figure out what that second item we supposedly order is? Please clue me in.
> 
> If a person wants to get the Boston accent down it is very easy. No "R at the end of any word. Labor = Labah If the R is in the beginning or close to it, you would pronounce order as ahdah. We just don't like the letter R.
> 
> Yes. I did notice the winking line at the bottom.



Ah sure could go-fer a cole bear right about now. 

As for sun dried tomatoes, I do not think I have seen them in my regular stop, Kroger. As for asking the manager, I overhears a customer and a manager, and a stock-clerk discussing crème fraîche once. I finally butted in and told the customer she could substitute sour creme in a pinch. 

Oh, that cole bear is a Texas thing. It comes in six packs of longnecks. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 16, 2017)

Like medtran, I just slice fresh tomatoes, drizzle with a little olive oil, spread them out on a cookie sheet, and slow roast at 170 for several hours.  OMGosh...I could eat those like candy. 

In the grocery store, I think they're found packed in olive oil in the canned tomato aisle.  They also have super dried in bags in the produce section - those need to be rehydrated.  I've used those in a pinch and they're OK, but I would rather make my own. They'll last a few days in the fridge but any longer than that, they should be popped into the freezer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 17, 2017)

In my store they are in 2 locations.
One is in a plastic clamshell container by the snow peas, shiitake mushrooms, okra, endives ( all also in clamshell containers)

the other location is the jarred ones the are stored in olive oil.  They are on the shelf  near the olives, oils ( which is on the same aisle as the pasta and canned tomato products)

I also make my own.  I found one variety of tomato which is bigger than grape but smaller than the plum tomatoes, and are perfect size to dehydrate in my food dehydrator .  I cut them in half, put them in the dryer, and usually between 12 - 24 hours that batch is done.  Some i cover with olive oil and garlic and store in the fridge for relatively quick use( or snacking on).  The others I put in a bag or container and freeze for future use.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2017)

They are also very often one of the items in an olive bar


----------



## Janet H (Feb 17, 2017)

At my local grocer the plain dried are in the produce section, oil packed are in the pickle aisle.

BUT... they can be purchased more cheaply at a health food store, costco and stores where they have bulk bins


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

What are "clamshell containers" ????


----------



## CraigC (Feb 18, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> What are "clamshell containers" ????



Generally they are clear, plastic containers that open and shut like a clam. We always find bib (Boston) lettuce and arugula in them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Ahhh,  Thank You.  I will sleep wiser tonight.

Yes, our 'Boston Lettuce', often fresh herbs come like that.  hmm, lots of things, like mini tomatoes, delicate fruits...  

and my favourite....   FRESH CROISSANTS!!    

never knew that container had a name


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Your favorite beverage - coo-AW-fee



Thank you Medtran.

Cahfee is how we pronounce that. We also can turn one syllable words into two. Beer becomes bee-ah. It is that old R getting in our way again.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 18, 2017)

Clam Shell


----------

